# Bonita 2/1/14



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Went out today trolling the s ssw edge over to the edge from destin for blackfins and wahoo and had nothing but bonitas every half hour. The 1' or less were a solid 2 to 3. Reefcast and NOAA both had it wrong. Bumped a couple bottom spots around 200' and fish weren't even hitting squid. Bunch of small ajs on diamond jigs and LOTS of sharks chomping the ajs like flipper on snapper. Very strange day and worse weather conditions other than temps were nice. Maybe the cold snap threw everything off.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

its like that when its cold all week but mingos should bite out there that offshore stuff is hit or miss unless u make a very long run and even the venice la guys say the bite is shut down with the weather they are having to work to get a mess of blackfins on a overnight trip and this time of year they get big yellows and wahoo blackfin are just a bycatch


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

AJs were hot for us yesterday on the jigs but this guy come on live pigfish.


----------



## Jackson P (Apr 2, 2013)

Had the same experience a few weeks ago. Couldn't get the bottom fish to bite and the bonito controlled the trolling bite. The day before we managed a wahoo; I think it's all about luck this time of year.


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Similar experience last sunday, trolling edge only produced bonita. bottom bite was slow on edge, a few mingo, one scamp, one lane snapper, one large gag grouper throw-back...however the avocet reef produced several large aj's and many large red snapper throw-backs.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sneak preview


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Stud red!


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow. Nice. Can't wait to get out there. Nice report. Thanks.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

k-p said:


> Went out today trolling the s ssw edge over to the edge from destin for blackfins and wahoo and had nothing but bonitas every half hour. The 1' or less were a solid 2 to 3. Reefcast and NOAA both had it wrong. Bumped a couple bottom spots around 200' and fish weren't even hitting squid. Bunch of small ajs on diamond jigs and LOTS of sharks chomping the ajs like flipper on snapper. Very strange day and worse weather conditions other than temps were nice. Maybe the cold snap threw everything off.


Ditto on the 1 foot waves being 2 or more. Several random "more" where the bow went under on my 24 foot. 

Large red snapper were biting as always.

Tried a new jig for AJs and first drop, large snapper, second drop, large grouper, and, several drops later, under-sized angry AJ.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice haul, lucky you got out on Saturday, Friday's fog surprise and ice on the deck was challenging to say the least! All in all, great trip.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

This time of year when you get the bobo's around the boat put a small enough weight on to get 20-30' down and often the blackfin are below them.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Bonito are great baits for everything, strips and belly baits for trolling and bottom fishing. Grouper just love to have a slab or Bonito dropped to the bottom in front of their house. Fillet them and vacuum pack the slabs or if you have time to kill you can make strip or belly baits that way they are ready to be used immediately when thawed out fishing. The belly baits are a PITA to make but they are tough and last lots longer than strips. I have none in my bait freezer and I wish I did.

http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/rigging_natural_baits/rigstripbait.html


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Right now I'm wishing that I had at least a half a dozen of your Bonito fillets 1/2 inch thick with the skin on for baits.


----------

